# The use of “pen” names



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Fellow hobbyists

Over the last few years I have been on this site there has been a “thing” which has bothered me. When I have been at steam-ups or with other people who frequent this site I have asked the question, does it bother you as well and the answer has always been YES. What am I referring to, the use of “pen” names. You know what I mean, rail kid, spike pounder etc. I have received E-mails from people, using such names, and had no idea who they are, let alone where they’re from. I seldom answer because of this. Why don’t people use their proper name, are they ashamed of it or is it their fear they may say something that others disagree with. 

If you feel that having a fake name is so important then at least sign your entry with your real name. That way when I meet you at a large scale event you will have a name and not be XZY22k7 or whatever.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This will start the never-finished argument of trying to minimize spam or protect your identity. 

The reality is that fishing this forum is way out of the mainstream, and very safe. 

But most people afraid of this have not done the research to know this is a true statement, or have received spam at some time and swear it's this forum, etc. 

Greg 

(ps, if it's not obvious, I agree with you)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 'Mik'... I earned it, it's a part of me, and I use it on most boards. There's days I honestly prefer it to my 'Christian' name. Insist I use the other, and I'll not post here anymore (which would probably make Nick entirely too happy, lol)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think it has nearly as much to do with internet security as is commonly thought. Many of us who use pen names chose them because they represent what our interests are, or our profession, etc., which in many ways is far more informative than just a name. I agree, it's good to have a name to go with a handle, and the reality is that most MLS users who use handles do give their names somewhere, at least their first name (or in my case, initial--something that goes back a lot further than my presence on line.) I use my full name on other forums, mostly because they're manufacturer forums and given that I review their products in the magazine, I feel obligated to do so. It's not that I'm trying to be anonymous here and not there, it's just that I joined here first and the culture here has always been that pen names are well accepted. I've always been up front in my profile about who I am. If I were concerned about internet security, I wouldn't be on the internet. 

I certainly understand where Dan and Greg are coming from, but I just don't think it's that huge of an issue. Probably half the MLS members who showed up at my MLS gathering at last year's convention use pen names, yet we knew who everyone was by their given name. Most whose names or faces we didn't recognize straight away introduced themselves, "I'm (name), (handle) on MLS." The gathering the previous year at Duncan's in Phoenix was very similar. 

In my experience, handles actually work better at sparking name recognition because they're unique. How many Johns are there, but how many PRR-K4s are there? Besides, I'm horrible with names. I'd much rather have something unique to put a face to. For me, it's just a stronger connection. I'll remember your name eventually, but your handle--for whatever reason--sticks usually on the first time. It's psychological. I've found that imagery is the same way. People remember pictures, but not names. I frequently use my railroad as a backdrop for my column in GR. I was amazed at the number of people who came to the railroad last year who didn't associate me with the name in the magazine until they saw the railroad. I tell you, a name ain't what it used to be...  

Later, 

K


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

On this forum I use "ralphbrades" on other forums I use "Cabbage". Most people know who I am, what I like, and what I do. My address and NI number are of public record as are the letters after my name. I get spam for the most ridiculous things -why should I pay for drugs when it is free on the NHS, (there is an admin charge -soon to be abolished). I have never bothered with hiding who I am. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been using my first name and my middle initial.

I have been doing that from the first day I logged on.

I do not get any spam. NONE 

People have come up to me in Durago colorado while sitting in the station.

They said Hello and start talking trains.

I think they would do the same if I used NR&W as my handle

( New River & Western RR) 


I have forwared E mails and have had people complain that they were worried about spam. I just took their name off my contact list.

I use the first two letters of thier handel when conversing with them. 


Do what ever makes you feel secure.

JJ 

Once you hang out with these guys you will get to know them handel of no handle


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

CAFERACER here I would like to put my 2 cents in I myself have been a VICTIM of IDENTITY FRAUD I lost a few hundred thousand dollars to some kind hearted person whom took my name on another forum took my id and brought all manner of things a new corvette even a BBQ and used my name to get bank credit and a new gold card. 
I have always been called caferacer from about 1972 I like it its my passion (caferacer motorcycles) its my own business and I id myself when dealing with friends and in Business with my given name its not to hid from any one far from it my given name is Gregg I for one do not wish to go thru another long winded court case, Boundy hunters and getting shot at again because someone took me name and used and abused it. 
I am not having a go at any one its a hard road to go back too after those five years fighting to get my name back and the kind hearted person we still await his exit from prison I write to him weekly telling him we are waiting for him to come out the part that really hurts is my kids were hurt more than me so caferacer out


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pshaw! 
It ain't spam.... I've got blockers for that And if anybody needs my full name all they need do is ask. On the left of every post I make is that option 'Send Message'. I have never refused a request. 

Google is the best search engine we have here. Google can easily draw all our posts here and put them 'Out there'! 

Because of posts I've made of my favorite mine (The Total Wreck) when I Google it I get my MLS posts! And pictures of my layout.... Should I include a map too? 

What may be a drop in the bucket for many, is a large chunk of cash to me and it sits outside on the ground. No fences and no locks can protect it. I have a very uncommon last name and it's in the phone book along with my address.... 

I suppose I could go JJ's way and be John R.... but what does that resolve? Nothing as my last name starts with a C and some will still get their panties in a bunch over nothing! 

As of today I have no plans to attend a show, the reason for this edition of 'Aliases and why X doesn't like them'. Yet my security is a constant. 

In personal correspondance I use my name, in public forums I don't. 

Finally I have a pic of me as my avatar, if that can't put a face to a name I don't know what can. 

So Dan, if that IS your real name, I hope this answers your postulation. 
John C-----y


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

there has been a “thing” which has bothered me 
Dan, 

It bothers me too and I sometimes complain. But Caferacer has a point - identity theft is real and tough to deal with. (I emailed our Moderator a few months ago to ask if I could change my login name to something less obvious - no dice.) 

Buzz over at Network World had a column last week about a newspaper that (a) requires you pay $0.99 to sign up for their online forums [that verifies your id is real - at least as far as the credit card world is concerned,] and (b) you sign your name on a submission. He also mentioned the 'net debate on anonymity - especially bloggers. It isn't just our forums that have this problem. 

I have always objected to magazines that publish your name and location if you write to the editor (snail mail) but they only publish your pen name if you send an email. (Business Week is the one I constantly complain about, as I read it occasionally and write indignant letters to them.) 

I just don't think pen names are friendly. If we all used them and they obscured our identity, then the forums would be anonymous (and probably a lot nastier.) With this current situation, where some use real names and others don't, I find it awkward. Especially when replying to 'speedfreak22'. If I use my name, then I expect the same courtesy back, perhaps?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly, there is no 'right' answer. Personally, it's the contents of the can, not the brand on the label that nourishes me. Others insist they can't possibly survive without some famous name plastered on their backside.... People who insist that other people HAVE to do things THEIR way are a big part of the reason I quit doing anything in HO 30+ years ago. And I could just as easily walk away from here, too -- Should the pendulum swing too far that way. 
.
Don't like my 'handle'? My Christian name is known, ask if you insist, use it if you must.... But, I think you'll find my handle is more easily recognized. Especially in connection to the AV's Skunkworks and my other little mangles


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My name is my name and my screen name is the same...more or less. I rememeber getting out of college and recieving junk mail thru the USPS with an abbreviated version of my name. That became my first screen name for a while and it morphed into this one. It is a "version" of my legal name. 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

IMO, using your real name anywhere on the internet is just plain foolish.. 
I wish I could go back in time and take it all back.. 
I have my real name plastered all over the internet..wish I didnt. 
but its my own fault for not being careful enough over the past 10 years. 

Scot


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By wchasr on 16 Aug 2010 09:24 AM It is a "version" of my legal name.
There for a second it looked like "an _aversion_ to my legal name"









My name Scott is so common I usually go by something else on-line to reduce confusion.

_(everyone else's confusion, not mine - my confusion is irreducible)_ 


And application blocs usually do ask for "screen name", so I oblige and give it a name that screens me. After all, that is what it did, it asked me to "screen name".


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I get tons and tons and tons of junk email, junk postal mail, junk phone calls everyday. None of it asked for by me. People can get on the internet and find out all kinds of things about me. Whether I want them too or not. I am sick and tired of it. In the United States of America we are supposed to secure in our persons, houses and papers. Not anymore. So if I want to sign my internet name as "lijdhfgiuwshgfksrghisurghiphntiuerythvieruyhbtiuryhtfiuqewnjtivpueytrpey", that's my choice. It's about the last choice I have.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure wish someone would steal my identity. They could start paying my bills and if they want to steal my home, they would have to pay for it first, LOL. Dennis


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with "totalwrecker" on this one. There are less than a hundred people in this country with my last name. If I used it here, it wouldn't be too difficult for some one to locate me. I would rather not make it easy for a dishonest person to come by, when I'm not home, and help themselves to my track and buildings. The trains are usually inside when I'm not running.

Chuck N


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Dan. I like real names. 

You get junk mail and spam from clicking on all kinds of websites you don't even think about. I doubt that anybody as the time to monitor a forum, determine that this guy is using his real name, so let's add him to our "list". I use my real name, my name and e-mail address is all over the web, and I have to delete perhaps 1 or 2 spam type e-mails a month. That's it.


Handles were fun in the 70's when we were all talking about "Smokey the Bear" on our new hi-tech CB radios. Obviously, we didn't want Smokey to know who it was reporting his speed trap. You need a handle, if you want to hide something. In the case of the internet, I suppose the fear of identify theft taken to the extreme can be a legitimate concern for some.


Another phenomenon of handles, and probably the internet in general, is that people will say all kinds of things on-line, that they would never say to someone face-to-face, or even on the telephone. I have found myself guilty of that on more than one occasion. I use my real name, and sometimes I still can't keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll reinforce what Del said. In my last 4 jobs, I have managed the IT department, whether it was my main job or not. (Engineering managment was my main job). 

You get spam from the companies you HAVE to provide information to, like credit card companies, your mortgage company, etc. They SELL that information about you. 

You use google? They sell what places you go to. (got Gmail? worse) Most of the spam you get is from places you have ALREADY GIVEN your email to. 

If you want to hide your name, fine, you can not use it on forums, so it won't show up in searches. But there's online phone books and other stuff that is harder to "erase", and that's where professionals get your info. That will show up in searches with much more information about you. 

Your purchase / financing of your house puts more personal information up on the web than anything else, you can get this online easily. 

Did you go to high school? I'll bet classmates.com has your name and the name of the high school and the year you graduated. 

Worrying about identity theft in this forum is not where your problem is. 

I also very much agree with Del's last paragraph. I've had some people say some very nasty stuff online, and they have been remarkably quiet/different in person or even on the phone. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Aug 2010 11:09 AM 
Your purchase / financing of your house puts more personal information up on the web than anything else, you can get this online easily.
Registering your automobile and paying taxes on it can put up stuff too.

So can paying, or not paying, especially NOT paying!, property taxes on everything else you own. 


Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Aug 2010 11:09 AM 
I've had some people say some very nasty stuff online, and they have been remarkably quiet/different in person or even on the phone.

I'd rather be nasty in person, creates more of an emotional impact that way - too easy to just blow off when it'smerely globs of electrons on a glowing screen - right there in your face is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 16 Aug 2010 11:09 AM 
I've had some people say some very nasty stuff online, and they have been remarkably quiet/different in person or even on the phone. 

I'm mostly the same here or there. I'm actually more likely to lose temporary reign over my tongue, and give somebody acting the jerk both barrels in person. It's called a temper flash. 

You simply can't ever edit something you've already said. OTOH, too many people online are more likely to take offense at a teasing, sarcastic, or tongue in cheek comment simply because the visual and auditory cues that it's only in jest are missing. 


To me it falls under rule 8, and, to quote my daughter's new shirt, "If you don't like my attitude, quit talking to me."


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You need a handle, if you want to hide something. 
I think a lot of that depends on the context. Certainly public forums where "anyone" can post comments like newspaper, TV, political discussion, YouTube, etc. the tendency is to hide behind your pseudonym and remain anonymous (along with the unfortunate tendency to say stuff you'd never say to the 300-pound defensive lineman on the other end of the computer were you standing face to face.) But that's also a different environment than what we have here. On those forums, there's no underlying social element; no expectation that you're ever going to meet (or want to meet) the people who are also posting comments. On forums like this, the social element is very much ingrained into the culture. Not only do we _expect_ to meet each other, we go out of our way to make that happen at every possible occasion. 

When you look at some of the more "heated" exchanges we occasionally get on this forum, they're not between people who are anonymous to each other. They're between people who--if they were at the same place at the same time--would be sitting down at the bar swilling beers together, enjoying a spirited discussion. (And one not confused by the inherent vagueness of the written word on the internet.) What I find curious--and I'm guilty of this myself--is that when we read something that seems a bit askew, we're quick to simply reply on-line even though we could very easily call the other person on the phone and get them to clarify what they wrote. In many ways, even using real names we do have dual personas. The $64,000 question is "who's the real person?" That will continue to fuel psychological experiments for years to come. 

Looking at the responses so far, we're running about 50% people who use their names (or something identifiable as being at least their first name) and people who use handles of some variety or another. But to a person, each of us who uses a handle has no trouble telling anyone what our given name is when asked. I guess I just don't see it as that big a deal. 

Now, who wants a beer? 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep its an electronic world and no one is safe no matter how you try to hide your info. But being from the old school I do as what has been mentioned here, avoid sites that ask for names and such. When it get to personnel I don't need them. I do not use the computer to buy,sell, trade or pay bills or what ever you folks do. Less you use it for this stuff the better the chance to survive ID theft.
Yep you can get spam most anywhere even from here where someone has figured out a way to do it. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

"What's in a name? That which we call a rose by any other name would smell as sweet". - (Romeo and Juliet, Act II, Scene II).... or stink just as bad and make me sneeze just as much! So, you see, it's the reader's as much (or perhaps more than) as the writer's attitude and prejudices that create any problems. A name or handle is like any other tool. It can be used, mis-used, abused, can heal or injure, create or destroy, depending upon the one using it. Or the one reacting to it's use. 

You're all welcome to stop by, run trains, and have a beer, whether you like my handle or not.... But you might get put to work pulling weeds, too. 


And one other thought; Mik is Kim spellt backwards.... I had the handle long before I met her, but I find it quite amusing. Mik n Kim, Kim n Mik... easy to remember, no?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

My name is extremely uncommon...There is another "me" on the internet, a very well thought of engineer. As we are both engineers he does not need others confusing him with me, nor the other way around (his "professional" internet exposure is much greater than mine). I choose to use a "pen name". An internet forum, despite what some may believe, is an impersonal place. I would only distrust a "pen name" if the person I met in "real life" introduced themselves that way. The internet forum is the modern "pen" after all. 

As was stated in a previous but similar thread, this bothers some who do not use "pen names". One vendor went as far to say he ignored those who use the practice as they had nothing to offer, so be it. Of course the fact we were doing business using my real name did not seem to occur to him. We don't do business anymore.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

East Broad Top.... "K"...... movie : MEN IN BLACK.... same guy???????? hehe


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Less you use it for this stuff the better the chance to survive ID theft. 
For all the hype, I don't think cyber space is any safer than the "real world." We had to cancel our credit card two weeks ago because someone working in a store my wife stopped at (either a Subway or a hospital gift shop!) got the numbers off the card and started making purchases. (Moral of the story--if your bank calls to verify suspect purchases, always punch "don't know" and get a human on the line.) Other common sources for ID theft come from similarly leaked information (SSNs stolen from a database, someone digging through dumpsters, etc.) I did a story recently on some of those internet "info mining" sites that gathers your info from various public databases and sells it. As "scary" as it was to see this much info in one place, it wasn't always correct (If my house was really worth $1M, I'd sell in a heartbeat!), and it's no more than I could get prior to the internet. These data-mining companies have been around for decades, mostly providing demographic info to marketing companies, but anyone could pay to get it. I worked in a newsroom, and we had that resource available to us. If a house was on fire, we knew who lived there before we got to the scene. We also knew their income, political affiliation, kids, how much the house was worth, etc. The computer makes it easier to gather and distribute the info, but it doesn't mean it wasn't out there before. Certainly the computer adds to the risk, but for no other reason than it's another venue for data collection. It's okay to be cautious, but that caution needs to be universal. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

East Broad Top.... "K"...... movie : MEN IN BLACK.... same guy???????? hehe 
I _do_ look dashing in Ray Bans and a dark suit.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned in this thread yet (I'm in a hurry right now), but even if the site were to "require" real nam,,s there's no way to verify those names. I could create a gmail account with the name John Smith, and register on MLS under that name. MLS can't verify that my actual name is John Smith, and no one who posts her would be the wiser. 

Bottom line, such a "rule" is essentially unenforceable and therefore completely pointless.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

And for the record, Usernames cannot be changed due to the complexities of the underlying system that runs the site.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to change mine if I knew how to do it. I want to be known for who I am. Like Dave"Use Coal" I want to be Art also"Uses Coal" . Tell me how to do it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

yep here is a said thing my credit card Num was stole. well as I said before other than dealing with venders it's cash all the way you folks are just to use to plastic and got hooked. Learn to live without having to use it every day for nickle and dime stuff. I can not belive folks by a can of pop and candy bar and can't even pay cash. Same for going to a restaurant. My card if I ever use it never leaves my sight. I say if you can't pay for it in cash you do not need it. Later RJD


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Personally, I use this name everywhere online. It is my "spirit" name and refers to what some would call my primary totem. 

Which would cause some to immediately label me a nutcase. Oh well. 

I do put my given name in my .sig though... 

Trot, the compromising, fox...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

had to cancel our credit card 
Someone started using mine last week and charged $1.39 on iTunes to it. $1.39 !! Hardly worth the effort. 

if the site were to "require" real nam,,s there's no way to verify those names 
Dwight, 
As I mentioned (p.1) the way to verify the name is to insist on a minor credit card charge - $0.99 or similar. You have to supply the name on the card. 

I would like to change mine if I knew how to do it. 
Just an FYI - Shad tells me that it is too difficult to change a username; it's embedded in the databases all over the place. 

The only way to change it is to stop using the old one and register with a new one. 

Finally, it's worth pointing out that the website knows who you are - your real name is provided when you register. [Or your fake name, John Smith.]


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

had to cancel our credit card 

Someone started using mine last week and charged $1.39 on iTunes to it. $1.39 !! Hardly worth the effort. 

and such you fell into the trap! 

it sure is worth the effort! because most card sharks first try out the waters with a tiny sum, before they go into the real thefts.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Someone started using mine last week and charged $1.39 on iTunes to it. 
Yep. That's how they make sure they have a "live" one. We had an iTunes charge on ours, too. Once that goes through, they know they're good to go until the bank puts the brakes on--which they might not do for quite some time if they can't get hold of the real cardholder. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

and such you fell into the trap! 
I didn't fall into anything. The CC company alerted me and we killed the card. 

Still trying to figure out where they got the number - but i keep that card for online use only, so it gets changed about once a year!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Later in the day an underlying thought occurred to me; Those that use their 'real sounding' names feel superior to those that don't! 

My thought.... 'what ever floats yer boat! Whoopie!' 

I came to this forum to learn about G $cale trains and maybe make a few friends. 

I didn't come here with anything to hide, no ulterior motives at all (as implied above). As my envolvement added more $ to my outdoor hobby I'm glad I don't have an internet map to my railroad, it is visible on Google Earth! Only the locos come inside. 

Vendors would be foolish to use an alias, so strike them from the equation. Some like making a name for themselves in this wonderfulll hobby, so strike them from the list too. 

A while back these same old heads were amused when a vendor disguised himself to ask in a forum what we knew about a product he had developed... Some of us who took the time to answer a 'newbie's' question were hurt by the deception. He has since upgraded his act to include his store and I have bought through him. Yet the old heads thought it was great fun. 

C'mon guys...it's no big deal. Go ahead and feel better about yourselves if you must. 

Vendor X; you have seen the last of Totalwrecker's cash... he forgot who you are and why he promoted your products..... 
" I use my real name, and sometimes I still can't keep my mouth shut." Agreed. 
I had a nice phone call with Stan Cedarleaf and gladly gave him my full name after a post of mine, about your attitude. Hmmm decals or vinyl? That's a no brainer eh? I like Stan. 

A final thought, this medium is hard to use if you like to add humor, too often that is taken the wrong way! I've always used humor to break into a new group, but quickly found out that on this site you needed to be from the old school to joke here, this newbie got toasted for it. 

John


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite honestly, I use my real name because when I first got online I couldn't think of a catchy "pen" name to use! I will say this: having your own name at the bottom of a post tends to make the post somewhat more "personal" if that makes any sense. If I was "KCCRR" (Kansas Central & Colorado RR) it would still be me typing but it would also seem like a mask or costume in a way! I do theatre and I_ think_ differently when in costume! Now, a pen name is not a significant difference like putting on a ton of make-up and a hot, uncomfortable costume but mentally, it _is_ possible that there could be a certain distancing of one's personal control! That's a lot of psychobabble to say that it's easier to spout off without first thinking about what you are saying when it's not your own name being signed at the bottom! I really have no problem if people want to use pen names or whatever! For me it's much ado about nothing!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't think that the main motivation for people to use their real names is to feel superior. 

During the day, I'm introduced as Greg Elmassian to people. It's natural to use your name, it's unnatural to use your nickname. 

In my case, the reason I use my real name is because it help credibility when you "meet" someone on the internet or over the phone the first time. For example, when I called and asked Kadee a question, and it involved some proprietary information, googling my name gave me the credibility as a real person right off. 

I knew I would also be more "visible" on the Internet, and would be getting more spam email. I accepted that fact, although my studies show to me that it's companies like my credit card company, my insurance company, etc. who are selling and spreading my email name/address. 

I think though, that you are not close to right on saying that people use their real names to feel better about themselves. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Imma gonna tell you all a story about a handle and how it came to be: Once upon a time... about a decade ago. On a forum far, far, away.... involving Colorado narrow gauge stuff. Passions were running high, and a guy was posting pompous obnoxious stuff using the handle "GOD".... At one point I got so disgusted with the guy's attitude and hubris that I replied. "Ef yer Gawd, ahm Mikky Mawse!!!!" (read it phonetically) ... Two things happened. 1. Mr "GOD" stopped posting under that handle soon after, and 2. 'Mikky' or 'Mik' stuck. It was a spur of the moment half thought out comment... but wrapped up in it is the rebel at my core saying, 'YOU ain't gonna get away with telling ME what to think!"......There are too many people like 'GOD' in HO, they migrate here, and I'll go elsewhere... Reproduction standard gauge tinplate maybe, it's proud of what it IS --- bright, shiny, cheerful and just plain fun --- and it makes no pretensions or excuses for what it isn't.


IMO We need more Miks and fewer GODs (and his sheeple) just about everywhere today.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

When I joined MLS back in 2000 or 2001, a very large percentage of folks used their real names. That's how so many of us in the So. California area became good friends and did things together to various open houses and shows, as the "Southern California Gang". Superiority has nothing to so with it, IMHO. This is how the MLS/Queen Mary get-together got started and the new Fairplex Run is well on its way to becoming a tradition. Also I miss the city and country not shown under the members name (real or imaginary). When I visited the San Antonio Garden Railways Group, I was met by one of the members of MLS (known by his REAL name) and shown around the area. 

I met Paul Burch again after almost forty years. We went to high school and college together. AND this was because he used his real name, NOT Sierra Cascade and Pacific RR.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Note; I am not upset or mad. The following was posted in good humor and a calm state of mind. 

Really??????? Said with a smile. 
Look at all that has been implied about the use of an alias... not just on this thread, but all here at MyLarge... as you mentioned in your first post. 

"You need a handle, if you want to hide something." ....just my address! 
Sure comes across as an accusation, no? Sinister? Bad? 
I'm most vulnerable when my emotions are involved, my back goes up and my defense is to attack! And so it snowballs... 

Also you gave out a tidbit; Aliases lead to nasty comments... [therefore all who use aliases might be nasty!] 

Sorry Greg, but I had you on the 'Making a name' list, so your examples aren't the norm. The majority of us here are 'nobodies' in G world. Real world? No alias for me there either, but I'm not showing maps to expensive toys either.... Apples eh? 

I didn't say it was a motivation, rather I think it's an after the fact feeling. Nor did I say it was to feel better about themselves, what I feel is we are looked at as less. Even forgotten. 

You don't feel the barbs as they aren't directed towards yourself as they are towards those of us who do. I do feel like I'm being spoken down to. 

Dang it all, there must be some reason we are being called upon to defend our choice to use a pen name! 

Were this site password protected I'd feel safe enough to publish my landline phone number and true last name...but we aren't and every word is available outside this site via google. 

Besides the fact that Shad has informed us that there is nothing we could do to change it anyway... Should I sacrifice my home's security to prove I have nothing to hide or say? Right now I leave all working cars on the tracks 24/7 and I don't have a fenced yard and I feel 95% (not sure about some kids...) safe doing so. I'm a bachelor and work 35 miles from home. Publish my address and I'd be worrying about all that Stainless just lying there! Not to mention what will get broken juggling cars inside and out everytime.... See the catch.. why should I need to 'prove' anything? 

Personally I think many of you are foolish. We post pictures of expensive toys, annouce plans to be away from home at shows and gatherings and expect to be safe from all harm? Must be nice to live in Utopia! Around here we have dishonest people who might see a boxcar left on a siding as their next fix or a more knowledgeable theif cruising the Internet looking for a quick score... 

The day before I had been crawling through my favorite death trap...er abandoned mine, The Total Wreck. It has quite an intrigueing history and was built by the founder of my town. Up to that day my railroad didn't have a name or a purpose. As I googled the local history I had all the makings of a plausible railroad. The El Paso and South Western was pushing west past Vail as the SP was driving east. High Esspee rates financed the parallel EPSW line to Tucson from Tombstone through Vail, which became known as the town between the tracks. 
The Vail and Total Wreck Railroad was born and I became The Totalwrecker, I thought it was dang catchy and would help people recognise me! As opposed to just John C.... 

Just, 
John C


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Aug 2010 10:09 AM 

During the day, I'm introduced as Greg Elmassian to people. It's natural to use your name, it's unnatural to use your nickname. 

Greg - here I HAVE to disagree with you. For the most part you are correct BUT in my case you are wrong. I've been known by a nickname my whole life and continue to do so. You see my given Christian Name was my Great Grand faterhs (passed before I was born) and my grand fathers and my fathers. So from a VERY young age I've been Charlie or Chas (not Chuck) while my grandfather was Will and my father was Bill (not Billy). 

At any rate I do not see a problem with alternative names. In the Medieval recreation group i belong to I've a completely different name as well. I'm not hiding. It's liek someone else said that ocne you put on the costume you get to become someone else for a while, only in this case it is intentional and not maliciously so. At the end of teh day when teh armor has been stripped off and hoepfulyl everyone ahs showered to sit by the fire sharing a brew and stories of the days victories or losses is one of the best parts. 

Chas


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here's my two cents. What difference does it make whether you use your "real name" or a "handle" very little really.

With the scope of inclusion that the Internet affords (basically the whole darn world) just how many individuals with the exact same name do you think you'd run into? Any one who has even causally dabbled in genealogy will tell you there are a whole bunch of people in this world that have the exact same name. So if you lock it down to just the use of "real names" what are you going to do when more than one individual with the same name? Heck they are most likely not even going to be able to create a user name to become a member to begin with.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! It must_ really_ have been a dead Summer if this is what we have found to argue about! C'mon guys! I mean really?!! _Monikers??!!_ (First it was scale vs gauge...then DCC vs DC vs r/c battery! Now it's_ what we call ourselves when we post online???!!! _Guys, my 13 year old daughter looked at this thread and turned to me and said very seriously, "Dad, you guys _really_ need to get a life!" What could I say after that?) Hey, as a subject for discussion this topic should have been good for two or three pages at best. It's now becoming an argument and is at five and counting... do what you want with it but I am going to take my daughter's advice!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well there are some of us that our last name is about to become extinct. So you can go either way with this name thing. To me it's not a big deal hear other places (which I do not visit) may matter. As far as getting a life no one forces you to read this stuff.








Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

AMEN Steve!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't really get upset about it, I've expressed my personal preference, and my PERSONAL reasons. 

The only thing I have taken exception to in this thread is the comment: 

QUOTE: "Later in the day an underlying thought occurred to me; Those that use their 'real sounding' names feel superior to those that don't! " 

Yes, Totalwrecker, you DID say that... it's there for all to see. 

I don't think that is true, and I believe that it is more natural to use your given name IN GENERAL that a nickname. All you have to do is recall the names of the last 10 people you talked to... did you use their real name or a nickname? 

Those are the only points I'm "sticking to"... my preference would be to reply to people with their real name, but I surely don't look down my nose at anyone who wants to use a nickname. 

It is interesting however, how many pages and views this has. That proves it is of interest, and this is a forum after all! 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Gentlemen, 

My tuppence worth for those who wish to read it. 

About two years or so ago when I joined this merry band of rebels, I used a 'pen name' for two reasons. 1.- I have used this particular 'handle' for many years playing online role playing games and it came quite naturally, and 2.- Since I really didn't know anyone here, I chose a more anonymous approach until I got to know the people better. I have not met anyone on this board in person (that I know of), but there are many I would like to. Somewhere in my dusty emails, I have a reply from Shad back somewhere back at the first of the year requesting, and being denied for the above stated reasons, to change my 'pen name' to my real name. I almost always (lest I get a brain cramp and forget), sign with my first name and last initial or full name (its a mood thing). I take no offense to either side of the discussion as I see this as 'an opinion' thing. 

Bob Cope


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My thought is that I would much rather know about where you live when you ask a question, rather than know who you are. If we are going to offer answers to questions, especially on the beginners forum, knowing what part of the country the poster if living in would really help us. If you live at 10,000' in Colorado, the answers are very different from the the answers that work in the desert of Arizona. I'm not suggesting an address, or even a city, but a region such as, northern Virginia, or southern Arizona. This would really help us answer the questions. 


Chuck N


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't deny what was printed, did deny the reasoning. 

"I really don't think that the main motivation for people to use their real names is to feel superior." Greg E. 

You said Motivation...I felt that it's an after the fact effect.. You changed it to a reason for doing so and I still think it's an after affect. I never said 'motivation' nor a cause for , that's you adding to what I said to debunk it. Not fair. 

X uses his real name and asks what have I got to hide? The implication is I'm hiding more than my address, which is the only reason I use the moniker... The implication is we are guilty of something and 'hiding' it. Thus the converse suggests that those who use a real sounding name are more honest, thus superior. The 'Me Too's' gave me that feeling. 

For 25 years in Laguna Beach everybody called me JC , my nickname. I used it too. My best friend even asked my father where JC was and Dad said Who? And Garry had to think for a moment ah er John? 
There were two reasons I ran with JC, first there were 7 Johns working in the same shop and one was the Boss. Two, my last name is hard to pronounce and one gets tired of hearing it mangled. 
But what has that got to do with this? 

The only place I use Totalwrecker is here and LSC, both G $cale sites. Everybody else knows me as John, the same way I sign my posts here. 

The very fact the this thread exists implies that there is some thing wrong for using a nickname. Yes or no? 

Good old 
Honest John


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

RE: The use of “pen” names. 

I never name pens, they don't live long enough.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By TrotFox on 16 Aug 2010 08:36 PM 
Personally, I use this name everywhere online. It is my "spirit" name and refers to what some would call my primary totem. 

Which would cause some to immediately label me a nutcase. Oh well. 

I do put my given name in my .sig though... 

Trot, the compromising, fox... 
Hehehe, but atleast everyone remembers Trot, the unforgettable, Fox.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Hagen on 18 Aug 2010 02:18 PM 
Posted By TrotFox on 16 Aug 2010 08:36 PM 
Personally, I use this name everywhere online. It is my "spirit" name and refers to what some would call my primary totem. 

Which would cause some to immediately label me a nutcase. Oh well. 

I do put my given name in my .sig though... 

Trot, the compromising, fox... 
Hehehe, but atleast everyone remembers Trot, the unforgettable, Fox. 

Who?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand your explanation John / Totalwrecker.... 

Dunno, I don't necessarily feel any different after using my real name, because I have always used my real name (except Ebay, started that long ago and was told not to)... 

I really don't get the superior idea, pre or post. I think it's more of "do I feel like someone is hiding something or not"... 

I personally feel uncomfortable "talking" to people on the forums, when I would never use "Totalwrecker" or "Trotfox" to someone's face. 

But I don't feel either superior or inferior... I do feel less "connected" to the person I am "talking" to. More impersonal, where I would prefer more personal. 

By the way, a "normal" nickname like JC, RJ, (normally made from your real name, or like "shorty") is different in my mind than Pennsy87, etc. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I totally agree John/Totalwrecker, with what Greg said in his last post. AND John, I also understand your explanation.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Gary, Greg (and others), 
lets look at this thing from another angle. 
the question should not be, why people "hide" their names. 
it should be, why should anybody give you their real names? 

at entering a new forum, what would be the benefit for someone, to reveal ones name instantly to total strangers?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Backwards, a stranger entering a community of people who know each other. 

When a new person comes to meet an established group to JOIN them, does he not introduce himself? 

The stranger is here to benefit from the forum. 

Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been following this thread for a few days now, and i have tried a couple of times to put into words my feelings on the subject. I think Gregs, " I do feel less "connected" to the person I am "talking" to. More impersonal, where I would prefer more personal." That just about sums up my own personal feelings. When i get the chance to visit shows and gatherings with MLS folk, I don't think I have ever spoken to a "handle". i have enjoyed the company of Marty C, Stan C, JJ, Chris W, John C, Mikey R, Greg E. Bruce C, Charlie, Tommy M, Gary A, Todd B, Dwight E, Howard S, Nick K, though. Or could it just be that real names stick in a persons mind better?

Totalwrecker, I also agree with yours and others right to use whatever name you choose, but you will always be kind of distant as opposed to the above names.

No offence meant or intended, just MHO.
Rod


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd thought. What if your 'real' name IS "Moon Unit" (Frank Zappa's daughter)? How *would* you get anyone to believe you?......

Call me whatcha want, just don't call me late fer supper.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoYsfbq3vMc


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By on30gn15 on 18 Aug 2010 08:24 AM 
RE: The use of “pen” names. 

I never name pens, they don't live long enough. 

Yes, especially any broken ones, that would be rather pointless.

This thread makes me laugh for so many reasons, at so many levels.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rod.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Aug 2010 12:50 AM 
Backwards, a stranger entering a community of people who know each other. 

When a new person comes to meet an established group to JOIN them, does he not introduce himself? 

The stranger is here to benefit from the forum. 

Greg 

Greg,
i know, its in vane to contradict you, but i'm too stubborn to leave it be...

an established group..., a community of people, who know each other.
firstly, about whom are you writing? about the two or three dozen people, who meet each other at events or open houses?
or about the big comunity of the registered members of this forum?

secondly, do you really feel less close to people on the forum, because they have something else than a "real" name at the left side of their posts?
in that case it would mean, that you apreciate less than you could about MartyC. and his marvellous railroad empire, just because he got a pen name???
(sorry, Marty, to draw you into this, but you are the best proof, that a pen name by itself does not create "distance")
third, the profiting stranger - without strangers coming in, a forum will agonize from intellectual incest.
you, Greg, where would you brill with your knowledge, if no new members/strangers would come in to be shown the light?
or do you really only react to newby questions, if at the left there is something, what might be a real name?

i think, this whole thread is nothing but a little pecking around in the poultry pen, because the summer is too long.

Korm - ten years old (not me, i'm 58, but my nick is still in its teens)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

When i get the chance to visit shows and gatherings with MLS folk, I don't think I have ever spoken to a "handle". 
Rod, that's exactly my point about why handles _don't_ make that much difference. Probably half (if not more) of members here use "handles" on MLS, but when we see each other face to face such as at MLS gatherings, we all call each other by name, not handle. Obviously we're making the connection between face, handle, and real name _somewhere_ along the process--whether by introduction or the mere fact that many of us who use handles as our user names sign our posts with our real ones. You've never spoken to a "handle," but you've surely spoken to those who use them. Likewise, I've never been addressed by my handle. We're all very good about putting two and two together. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 19 Aug 2010 09:05 AM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Aug 2010 12:50 AM 
Backwards, a stranger entering a community of people who know each other. 

When a new person comes to meet an established group to JOIN them, does he not introduce himself? 

The stranger is here to benefit from the forum. 

Greg 

Greg,
i know, its in vane to contradict you, but i'm too stubborn to leave it be...

an established group..., a community of people, who know each other.
firstly, about whom are you writing? about the two or three dozen people, who meet each other at events or open houses?
or about the big comunity of the registered members of this forum?

secondly, do you really feel less close to people on the forum, because they have something else than a "real" name at the left side of their posts?
in that case it would mean, that you apreciate less than you could about MartyC. and his marvellous railroad empire, just because he got a pen name???
(sorry, Marty, to draw you into this, but you are the best proof, that a pen name by itself does not create "distance")
third, the profiting stranger - without strangers coming in, a forum will agonize from intellectual incest.
you, Greg, where would you brill with your knowledge, if no new members/strangers would come in to be shown the light?
or do you really only react to newby questions, if at the left there is something, what might be a real name?

i think, this whole thread is nothing but a little pecking around in the poultry pen, because the summer is too long.

Korm - ten years old (not me, i'm 58, but my nick is still in its teens)

Quote.........i'm too stubborn to leave it be................

Dont be so hard on yourself,Thick headed would be the word i would use.........







HE HE HE


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Korm, next time you quote me, please get the entire thought and context: 

"By the way, a "normal" nickname like JC, RJ, (normally made from your real name, or like "shorty") is different in my mind than Pennsy87, etc. " 

If you read that sentence, you would see I don't have a problem with MartyC, or JC or JJ, that "feels" like I'm "talking" to a person. 

but saying: "Dear Pennsy889:" just does not feel right... 

Also, I was talking about the entire MLS community, when someone new comes in, they are going to benefit from the community. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee fellas... 
I sorta felt like Totalwrecker was my address and the name I always use to sign the post is John, my real name. I have never signed anything as Toalwrecker..... 

When responding to a post I always look for a given name first, then will use the nick as a salutation. 

Old Honest 

John


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Korm, next time you quote me, please get the entire thought and context: 

sorry, that i just quoted the entire post, and not the entire thought...


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I prefer the use of real names. Using a "handle" to register and signing your posts with your first name is fine with me too.

I remember once telling Mik his opinion didn't mean squat if he didn't back it up with his real name. He gave me the "he earned it" speech









Funny thing is, I know both Mik and Korm's real names. But they're still Mik and Korm to me








Ralph


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

To my mind, the *really* amazing thing is some people's capacity to argue over minutia even after explanations and sound reasons have been given.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 19 Aug 2010 02:10 PM 









To my mind, the *really* amazing thing is some people's capacity to argue over minutia even after explanations and sound reasons have been given.










Dwight, These guys need something to argue about.................Rite HE HE HE







I ONCE HAD A TRAIN FREIND FROM A FAR AWAY COUNTRY THAT BROKE MY HEART








Now he just likes to post to hear his own BS talk..............AKA this thread.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had to toss this in. I know a gent on another board. Ex-Navy fighter jock, ex-commercial aviation guy, excellent RR photographer. If he likes and respects you, then you are allowed to address him by his Navy callsign/nickname. Otherwise you must use his 'real' name - NO exceptions.... 


Once, on another board an offbalance webmaster decided that it would be a _public service _if he not only posted the full names of those who disagreed with him, their home addresses, where they worked, telephone numbers, all e-mail addresses, plus the names of their spouses and minor children - he argued that all that information 'was in the public domain anyway.' Then he published full text of any emails those people had ever sent him, or any that his friends had forwarded to him..... Yes, a lot of idiots do that themselves on facebook now, anyway, but this was HIS choice, as a way of proving his power over his 'enemies'..... Ask yourself, how would YOU feel about 'trusting' others you met in forums with even JUST your full name and hometown after something like that?



Yes, I DO enjoy being contrary and turning other people's arguments on their heads. If I manage to make you think outside your comfort zone for a few minutes, all the better....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In my mind, I don't really care what you call yourself. I value your comments and suggestions far more that what you call yourself. Some of you with pen names offer valuable suggestions, and I ignore some of you who use your real name, even if occasionally you may have something worthwhile to say. The opposite is also true. It is substance, not name that gets my respect. I don't know everything in this hobby and I doubt that anybody else does either. It is knowledge that I respect, not pontification.


There are a lot of you that I would like to meet, and call you however you want to be called.

Chuck N


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Help I can't find the list of approved nicknames on Greg's site! 

Oh the agony of being a rebel without a cause nor anything to hide! 

Oh please someone teach me to be a conformist! 

Whaddya think? America's got Talent....??? or a HoJo's after hours....? Take my nickname...Pleeeeezeeee! yuk yuk 

Old what's his face....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 19 Aug 2010 06:01 PM 
Help I can't find the list of approved nicknames on Greg's site! 

Oh the agony of being a rebel without a cause nor anything to hide! 

Oh please someone teach me to be a conformist! 

Whaddya think? America's got Talent....??? or a HoJo's after hours....? Take my nickname...Pleeeeezeeee! yuk yuk 

Old what's his face..

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting, might be time to give it a rest for all you non real name folk that are afraid to post at least your 1st real name. I have found that Some people that use fake names always have something to hide..................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Laff it off I just did... 

John


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats because she's "parking"......


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

People Finder Report 
You have clicked on Result #1 (GREG ELMASSIAN, State=CA), and you can request more detailed information for this individual on the next screen. 

Your People Finder search found 1 RECORD. This People Finder report will give you the following information, when available, for THE 1 RECORD: 

Full Name, Maiden Name, and Possible Aliases 
Address History (Current and Prior Addresses) 
Telephone Numbers (Current and Prior) 
Age 
Date of Birth 
Possible Relatives, Ages, and Telephone Numbers 
Possible Business Affiliations 
Income and Home Value Estimators 
CLICK HERE TO VIEW A SAMPLE PEOPLE FINDER REPORT 

Regular Price: $6.99 
YOUR PRICE: 
$3.99 

i have took the freedom to make some simple net searches. 
as one can see above, for a mere 4 dollars i could get much more information about Greg (or anybody else) than i care to ever know. 
even without spending more than online time, i found, that he is a co holder of at least one US-patent, what he is driving, where he went to school, where he works (and worked before), info about his wife, and so on... 

that was just casual superficial browsing. 
i don't even want to think about what a serious search could bring up. 

even if i must admit, that a more common lastname would not be as easy to investigate, it is plain scaring, what the net contains at anybodies fingertips! 
i did a search for my real name and for my nickname too. 
yes, there is information about me too. but (thanks to my separation of official and private zones) a lot less, than about the "real-namers". 

Gentlemen, 
put your names where ever you want. but don't expect me to be careless too. 

korm


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm, 

My name was public record loooooong before the internet. I wrote some articles for Modeltec and Live Steam magazines and some books. It's all there if you care to look. Nothing I did. Also my time in the Army in Vietnam-battles I fought in-my name everywhere. This is almost fifty years ago. I can't control public record. As far as being "careless"-if you ever paid taxes, bought a home or car-whatever. Believe me, YOUR name is out there in cyberspace somewhere. A couple of semi-bright teenagers would have it in a few minutes, for free and not pay a cent for the privilege.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I've encountered too many racists and bigots on these sites, there's no way you're getting my real name with people like that around. I stopped posting on another train site it was so bad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Korm, I joined a mercedes and an audi forum, knowing full well that I was divulging the make and model of my cars. 

Patents are public domain. 

Where I went to school is easy, as I mentioned in a previous post, for anyone, and what else... nothing that anyone could not find out about anyone else. 

Also in the United States, who owns land is a matter of public record, so addresses are simple. 

All of this has nothing to do with using my real name on a forum or not, (except the mercedes or audi forums, but you could get that info from the Department of Motor Vehicles) 

But I'll bet you did not get my birthdate or my phone number. Those are a couple of things I don't let out. 

Also, you definitely did not get my passwords or pin numbers, which change frequently. 

So, nothing you found would have changed whether I used a pen name or not on a model railroad forum. 

I am no less safe for using my real name, and I would not be any more safe if I had not. 

Greg


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Young will change their names because of cyber blunders

_" The private lives of young people are now so well documented on the internet that many will have to change their names on reaching adulthood, Google’s CEO has claimed. "_

But would that be effective? nah...

There are definitively good reasons to use a 'tag', 'handle' or 'nick' onlline, but it would only be effective if you never ever combined the two. A common thing I see on peoples websites is "my name is XXXX I am known as XXXX on thisorthat forum" 

Only last week a couple with false/stolen identities managed to transfer $ 10 000 000 to an offshore account. But due to the ludicrous sums they where caught.


I don't really worry though, but there are good reasons to avoid using your real name, and I have as much respect for Kormsen , TaC, Trot and the rest as I have for any 'named' members.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not too worried about Identiy theft. ****, think about it. would you want to be me?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 Aug 2010 08:11 AM 
I am not too worried about Identiy theft. ****, think about it. would you want to be me?









Would I get to Gomez Addams OTHER people's trains?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 Aug 2010 08:11 AM 
I am not too worried about Identiy theft. ****, think about it. would you want to be me?









Unfortunately, it doesn't matter whether you think your ID is worthy of theft, nor whether your ID really is worthy of theft, the theif only needs an ID to use to get wealth for him/her-self at YOUR expense... even if that wealth is small.

You may not be worth a plug nickle, but that doesn't mean some credit lender won't decide to allow the theif to purchase a commodity on your non-existant dollar and then sic the long arm of the law on you to get that dollar from your paycheck/wellfare coupons/food stamps/or the equivalent from your tender hide.

YOUR personal identity will be further besmirched and you will have a hard time regaining your ID's "value" back to what it once was, regardless of how small it might have been.

All you need to change your mind about this is to have your ID stolen... then I pretty much guarantee that your thoughts will turn to methods of castrating the miscreant using sledgehammers, bricks, and small thermonuclear devices. I know of no one whose Identity was so worthless that having it stolen made no difference and certainly none where it was made better.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an observance...

Those of you that say you don't like the use of a 'handle' or 'nick-name', how many of you are doing so now? Greg, Pete, Dan? Are your names actually Gregory, Peter and Daniel? I suppose it could be that your names really are the foreshortened versions, but I suspect that is not the case in general.

Unfortunately, I have been forced to endure the use of nicknames that I found mildly offensive and yet people continued to use them. I have now chosen a "persona" to use on the internet forums and it is one I intend to continue using. If you then find that "unfriendly" I can quite understand that... ya see, I consider the term "Friend" to be a very limited subset of my acquaintences... A friend is one who will bail me out of jail, no questions asked, if need be (heaven forbid it would ever be necessary)... a friend would drop everything he/she is doing to come help me for any reason... a friend would overlook my stupid foibles (like choosing a silly 'handle' on the web)... a friend is someone who I would bail out of jail, drop everything I am doing to go help them, and someone who I would overlook their stupid foibles (like insisting I not use a 'handle' on the web).

So... are "YOU" ever going to be "MY FRIEND"? We are "acquaintances" and that is all. We do have areas of interest that slightly overlap (trains in the garden is the general area wherein my specific fields of interest touch upon it, as I am sure you have some aspect of interest that touches upon that general subject), but I suspect that there are many other areas of life wherein we would be at loggerheads about... political, moral, or even general interest things like music, or TV shows or social entertainment values.

You have certain areas of expertise and experience that allows you to share knowledge with me to improve my life experiences and I, hopefully, likewise, have areas of expertise and experience to share with you for the improvement of your life experiences. But, until I can aptly apply the moniker of "Friend" to you and you to me, you are not allowed the privilege of using my Name in a "Friendly" manner. I expect the RESPECT to be addressed in the manner which I have referred to myself herein on this forum.

Thank you.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.....................


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

in this thread was mentioned the thought, that using nicknames might provoke bad behaviour. 

i ask myself, if that implied, that every "realnamer" behaves in a grown up and well mannered way?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Well said Semper Vaporo! 

Bob Cope


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to work retail at a high end audio video dealer. We always wondered how much junk mail can you get from one reply card. We then set out to fill out the store address and Fred Astaire as the name on a stereo magazine card for a free issue. 1 Card 1 Time. I was there 6 years and we got mail every day within a year. Everything from mags to credit card applications. Just goes to show how fast and hoe many times your name will get sold.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

Very interesting thread. I have been away a while but here are my $0.02. I use a "pen name" for a reason that I don't think has come up yet (but probably applies to others). It's fairly simple. I don't like having to remember different user names for different web sites. Its just too much to keep up with!! In the early days of the internet, I could usually get a simple version of my name as a user name, but over time, it became impossible to be consistent. So in the early 2000's I gave up and chose a handle that was very unlikely to be in demand - acmartina - which is the name of a soccer team in a town in Italy where we lived for three years in the 90's. I have never had any problem getting it for e-mail addresses, user names, etc.

Although I use a handle here and elsewhere, I always make a point of signing my threads with my first name and location. I am not bothered by handles for user names, but I am a bit bothered when someone doesn't at least end a thread with a name or nickname that you could address them by, even if it's fictional. It just seems impersonal. I don't really need to know your last name unless I'm going to send you letter or do business with you. When I meet someone at a social gathering or club, I barely manage to remember first names and don't even try to remember last names because it just isn't relevant. In business, its a different story, but MLS is social, so tell me what to call you if we were sitting around having a beer and thats enough for me. 

I do have concerns about identity theft, or other forms of identity bruising and abuse, so I tend to keep my full name out of things if it isn't relevant, but for the record, my name is Steve Hodges. I live in Cypress, Texas, just outside of Houston. I have been a member of MLS since about 2002, and a lurker before that. I come and go from time to time as other life pressures dictate, but thoroughly enjoy dropping in when I can! Especially to catch these interesting sociology experiements!

Thanks,
Steve H.
Cypress, TX


----------

